# Burnham boiler additional insulation



## Cobrajetken (Dec 11, 2021)

Hi!! I am putting a new combustion chamber in a Burnham KRSA-125 boiler. Upon removing outter Metal jacket on Boiler I noticed a minimal amount of insulation on the jacket with a lot of extra space around the boiler water tank does anybody see a problem with my wrapping some 2 inch fiberglass foil back duct insulation around the circular water tank inside the boiler within the jacket or added insulation. Thank you


----------

